# Build a rotary furnance



## Behnam2070 (Dec 28, 2019)

Hello dear friends and colleagues Friends 
Where I Live The precious metal recycling industry is in the hands of certain people And they provide the recycling equipment and training it at a very high price. They train incompletely and the trainee gets into trouble after a while and loses his capital. 
In such circumstances, our only hope is to rely on the knowledge and experience of kind people who share their experience and knowledge with no expectation. 
And this forum is full of such people. 
Now I'm going to make a rotary kiln myself (because they sell really expensive) but I don't know enough about how to make it and really need your help. 
Does any of my friends have any instructions or plans on how to make a furnace? Tnx


----------



## snoman701 (Dec 28, 2019)

Find local potteries and glass workers. They are the best help when learning how to work with refractory. 

What kind of capacity do you want to build?


----------



## Behnam2070 (Dec 28, 2019)

snoman701 said:


> Find local potteries and glass workers. They are the best help when learning how to work with refractory.
> 
> What kind of capacity do you want to build?



150 or 200 kg


----------



## Behnam2070 (Dec 30, 2019)

Friends don't use a rotary furance?
No one has any information about it?


----------



## kjavanb123 (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi

I use rotary furnace. What do you need? I am also in Iran.

Best regards
KJ


----------



## Behnam2070 (Dec 30, 2019)

kjavanb123 said:


> Hi
> 
> I use rotary furnace. What do you need? I am also in Iran.
> 
> ...



Hi Mr. Javan
I want to make a rotary furance 
but I have no information about its internal structure What materials should I use
How to make it inside 
Or how to use the furance
I use the type of furnace you see in the photo to melt the raw material and purify the silver, but it is very time consuming and increases the cost. 
At first I wanted to use a bale out furance but the crucible are expensive and they break down quickly and need to be replaced and this costs money.
And that made me think of a rotary furance

One rotary furance with minimum volume


----------



## kjavanb123 (Dec 30, 2019)

I see, what you showed in the picture is very similar to what we use for small batches like under 100 kg of boards.

I can share with you some of the rotary furnace builders here in Mashhad. If interested you can contact them.

I believe for 100-150 kg you can build one usinga 220 litre barrel. 

Best regards
KJ


----------



## Behnam2070 (Dec 30, 2019)

kjavanb123 said:


> I see, what you showed in the picture is very similar to what we use for small batches like under 100 kg of boards.
> 
> I can share with you some of the rotary furnace builders here in Mashhad. If interested you can contact them.
> 
> ...



How can I communicate with you ?


----------



## kjavanb123 (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi

You can send a private message here. Just click on my ID here and choose send message


----------

